# Any Sram Red users?



## pmarshall (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a Sram force groupset and with an 11-25 cassette on the rear. I just picked up a RED cassette of the same size and had it put on. I immediately noticed that it was a much different noise level than with the force cassette. It was louder and makes a little clicking sound. I checked the Rear der and it was fine. Just wondering if any of you have had the same experience? Is it the open glide missing teeth thing that makes it louder? Had everything checked even the rear hanger to make sure. Funny story is the bike mechanic usually works on old bikes and fixed gear and he pointed to my cassette and said, "Here is your problem!" I thought he was pointing to it being bent or something and then he said, "You got missing teeth!" I explained and then he got it. I watched him put the cassette on and no, he didn't screw up the install. I just didn't have the tool. I also put a new chain on and it still does it.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Vibration because it's 1 piece hollow. It's a known "issue". I use an ultegra cassette because it's quieter and it seems to have more room for error in the adjustment.


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

As dwgranda states, it is a known issue. The supercool one piece design is certainly cool and sick-light but it does have it's downsides. 

I have red on my Cervelo R3 but I do think that the Force offers better value, and in some case performance. This review might be interesting as well:
http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/blog/yahoo-cycling-teams-2010-fuji-sl-1-pro-pro-review/


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

For cassettes, lighter = shorter effective life span. I usually buy a lower end cassette for longer life.


----------



## pmarshall (Jul 18, 2010)

I agree with the life of a cassette and value. I got this cassette at a swap meet and it was $75. Can't beat it and the fact that is is steel and not titanium is even better. I have the force group set and love it. Just could not pass up the opportunity to save almost 100 grams at a reasonable price. I replaced the stock chain with a KMC 10 speed chain and it shifts really well now.


----------

